# Anyone ever see this before?  It's a first for me.



## Robertriley (Apr 4, 2018)

A friend owns this and I have never seen a cigar tank Elgin before.  What's your thoughts?


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 4, 2018)

I can't find it in any ads.   Anyone have some insight?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2018)

I believe so, single bar just like that. can't remember where tho. Very nice shape.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 4, 2018)

@bricycle @bike @hoofhearted @Balloontyre


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 4, 2018)

Looks like it’s one piece with a side door also looks like some one who collects bikes not a found bike.


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 4, 2018)

26in. bike one year only.i believe 1934?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 4, 2018)

Possibly some sort of local promotional bike. Somewhere I have an early 30's Elgin motorbike add with flat handlebars and odd accessories. Not as cool as a cigar tank by any means. Nice find!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 4, 2018)

Yes  there was one at auction in PA a few years ago identical to this one. It sold for $1200. It was discussed on here.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 4, 2018)

redline1968 said:


> Looks like it’s one piece with a side door also looks like some one who collects bikes not a found bike.



Yes, he's a collector


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 4, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> Yes  there was one at auction in PA a few years ago identical to this one. It sold for $1200. It was discussed on here.



I found an old thread but it didn't have any photos.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/30s-elgin-add.56975/#post-341139


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 4, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> I found an old thread but it didn't have any photos.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/30s-elgin-add.56975/#post-341139



That's not the thread but I mentioned the bike in the comments. Keep digging, It looked just like this one.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 4, 2018)

I've been looking for a while and decided to post this when I couldn't find anything.  Do you remember anything from the title? @bikewhorder


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 5, 2018)

dave the wave said:


> 26in. bike one year only.i believe 1934?




The first pic shows the front tire, and it's 28 x 1 1/2....


----------



## bricycle (Apr 5, 2018)

First one I've seen, but early/mid 30's was a turbulent time for Elgin cycles... they offered 28" till 36 or 37. I had a 28" 36. they went to the V badge mid 36


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 5, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> I've been looking for a while and decided to post this when I couldn't find anything.  Do you remember anything from the title? @bikewhorder



I looked but found nothing.  It was the same color and condition, could be the same bike for all I know.


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 28, 2018)

@Robertriley 
Fall Winter 1934,
 Sears LA Catalog


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 2, 2018)

Balloontyre said:


> @Robertriley
> Fall Winter 1934,
> Sears LA Catalog
> 
> View attachment 909930



Thanks, I will have to find that ad to put in the stash.


----------



## catfish (Dec 2, 2018)

Yes


----------

